# Fishing tip t1300 and some more. Flash tail for soft plastic grubs and other lures.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

While I have my camera out, here is another rig. I showed this to Patrick Sebille 3 years at ICAST and he jumped all over it. It makes good lures better.

This one takes a little work to start with. I modified a Hemostat (from flea market) by cutting off one jaw and grinding the other jaw into sort of a mandrel. See photo. I think the photo set is pretty much self explanatory. as always, I'll answer any questions.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

no photo..?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*This must be a double post somehow because I posted photos.*

Look a little further up or down. Photos are there.


----------

